# Camper Receiver Hitch



## outbackjack (May 28, 2007)

Has anybody added a receiver hitch to their Outback? I have a 2006 23RS and would like to add a receiver hitch but not sure if it is possible or recommended.

Thanks

Outbackjack


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to outbackers! Glad you stopped by and decided to get in on the posting!

As for your question, there are several past forums that were dedicated to this question. I'll summarize them for you...

The year model outback you have did not have the structure in place to support any type of hitch or mount if placed directly on the bumper. Now, there are several on here who have made mods to the rear of their outback with some additional support built in. I have an '09 outback and the bumper is reinforced from the factory.

I'm sure there are many more who will chime in, but I wanted to be the first to welcome you!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

In what year did the factory reinforcement start?


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

The factory reinforcement started with the introduction of the new '07 lines. the receiver is now fully integrated into the tubular section of the hitch and is no longer held solely by a series of welds. MUCH less flexing.

Since the frame drill holes remained the same on the newer models as the older, it is relatively easy to get the new hitches installed. Only downside is you see a large portion of the hitch now due to the receiver being integrated into the tubular section of the hitch causing the entire hitch to show under the bumper of the truck. Also, my aftermarket exhaust had to be relocated as well (even though it was a GM performance factory option).

On Edit: Sorry, was confused...I was following another topic on hitches. Not sure what year the reinforcement started, but I do know the '09s and newer now have reinforced bumpers. Someone with more knowledge than me will have to chime in on when they started.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I am REALLY confused. What does the tow vehicle exhaust have to do with a hitch on the back of the trailer?

Also, I'd REALLY appreciate if somebody could post some pictures of the factory Outback hitch, if it's possible this could be purchased from Keystone and retrofitted on prevous models. I just got a quote for putting one on from a local RV dealer, and it was over $800 with steel and labor. Ouch!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I suspect that TexanThompsons confuzzled the well known GM receiver hitch issue with sticking a receiver hitch on the back of an Outback.

-CC


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> I am REALLY confused. What does the tow vehicle exhaust have to do with a hitch on the back of the trailer?
> 
> Also, I'd REALLY appreciate if somebody could post some pictures of the factory Outback hitch, if it's possible this could be purchased from Keystone and retrofitted on prevous models. I just got a quote for putting one on from a local RV dealer, and it was over $800 with steel and labor. Ouch!!


I also came up with a design to add a hitch to the rear of my Outback. I have not had a chance to get it costed yet. Basically it was a 12" long 2" receiver welded perpendicular to a 1/2 steel plate and reinforced. I would bolt this to the frame, and then weld or U bolt to the bumper.

I was down picking up a part at my local RV shop and what do I see on their shelf? A 12" long 2" receiver welded perpendicular to a 1/2 steel plate and reinforced!!! Cost only $45!! Made by Reese Farm and Ranch. Searched the Internet to see if I could find it to post a picture, but have not been able to locate.

Anyway, no need for a specialized, customer design in my case. Reese Farm and Ranch has already made it. I am sure this receiver would work in most other cases. Try searching for it on the Internet, I would continue to try to find, but just don't have time right now.

DAN


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I added a receiver hitch to our 03 25rss. It mis made from 2"X4" tube steel with a 2"X2" square stock wielded to it with 1/4" plate steel on the ends then bolted to the C channel frame. James


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

What?????

Outbackjack??!!!???

Sorry I don't have answer for you; just wanted to say....

YAY... glad to see ya here!!!
MaeJae


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

GarethsDad said:


> I added a receiver hitch to our 03 25rss. It mis made from 2"X4" tube steel with a 2"X2" square stock wielded to it with 1/4" plate steel on the ends then bolted to the C channel frame. James


Yep, this looks just like mine I had made up for the 310FRL. Works like a charm. Heaviest load it will ever see is towing a small utility trailer with the ATV on board ...est wt 900 lbs.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

When I talked to the dealer where I was getting my fridge recall done, here's what they came up with. My bumper mounts to two 4x2 tubing pieces that are welded to the end of the main frame tubes. So, they form kind of an extension to the frame but dropped off the bottom of it. So, in order to tack the receiver to the bumper as they suggested and some here have done (not for support, just for stability), I need to drop the same amount from the frame. They wanted to weld two 4x2 tubes across the frame, on either side of my rear jacks, so they'd match the ones holding the bumper as far as drop from the frame, then weld the receiver across those two and the bottom of the bumper.

The only thing I didn't like was the $850 estimated price.

So I started looking around for the steel myself. What I found is the thickness of the walls of the tubes make a difference, since you're basically paying for the amount of steel in the tube. For example, for 8 foot 4x2 tube the prices from one source are $35 for 14 ga. (.083), $51 for 11 ga. (.120), $74 for 3/16 (.188) and $95 for 1/4 (.250).

For this type of application (limited to a couple hundred pounds being supported on a bike rack, not towing anything) and the two full cross members supporting it, I'm thinking the 11 ga. (roughly 1/8 inch) would be plenty. That would mean roughly $150-$200 for the materials (shipped) instead of the $350 the dealer had.

What do you think about the thickness of the tubing? I'm also wondering if the two cross members are even necessary?

Finally, what was the recent change in how the rear bumber is attached to the trailer? Where exactly does it fail in the older designs? I'm wondering if I have a more robust attachment on my '06, or if the different attachment with more stout steel tubing allows me to just mount to the bumper.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

When I made up the hitch all of the stock was 1/4" thick. I spent under $100.00 for the steel and primer/paint, grade 8 bolts and the drill bits. I did the weilding myself as I have the means at work. I bought all of the steel at a small local fab shop (father/son) and most of it was in the scrap pile. James


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

BoaterDan said:


> When I talked to the dealer where I was getting my fridge recall done, here's what they came up with. My bumper mounts to two 4x2 tubing pieces that are welded to the end of the main frame tubes. So, they form kind of an extension to the frame but dropped off the bottom of it. So, in order to tack the receiver to the bumper as they suggested and some here have done (not for support, just for stability), I need to drop the same amount from the frame. They wanted to weld two 4x2 tubes across the frame, on either side of my rear jacks, so they'd match the ones holding the bumper as far as drop from the frame, then weld the receiver across those two and the bottom of the bumper.
> 
> The only thing I didn't like was the $850 estimated price.
> 
> ...


Hey Dan,
If I may suggest, find yourself a real good welder/fabricator shop. I had mine custom built and installed for $325.00 and this in the country where most times, the guy on the OTHER side of the counter should have a ski-mask on and be holdin' a gun when he presents the bill !!

Oh, and they painted it too. I was very happy with the quality of work and the price.


----------

